# Coconut Oil as a Moisturizer



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently tried coconut oil (along with a bit of honey) as a moisturizer. I had just previously made a DIY face scrub that included coconut oil and I found it left a bit of the oil on my face after rinsing, so I left the oil on and sort of massaged it in. I found it absorbed super fast and actually left my combination skin feeling nicely moisturized, but not at all oily in most areas. My chin is kind of oily to start with, but it I massage it in a bit more it does absorb there as well. So I decided to try the coconut oil as a moisturizer in place of my store bought stuff as a test for the past week or so. So far I really like it! It goes nicely under my make-up when I wear it. Generally it is not shiny on its own, but if I do not have the half hour to let it soak in/absorb I can apply a bit of rice powder over it and it still looks super natural.

One thing I also really like is it feels light as long as I just apply a bit at a time and massage it in well. And it does not irritate my headaches. Often if I have a headache I have avoided putting anything on my face before because even the stuff that is normally okay would bug me, which means my face would end up all out of sync by the time my headaches were gone (I get migraines that last a couple to a few days), but with this I can use it and no irritation. This is also the time of the month when I usually have some minor to moderate break-outs, but this time I have only had a couple little bumps, not really pimples, just bumps, and then one very tiny pimple. Not sure if that is the coconut oil, but something changed.

Has anyone else ever tried coconut oil as a moisturizer for your face? Did you like it? Feel free to share your skin type and such as well as I think that would be a factor.


----------



## ohemgeex33 (Jan 21, 2013)

That sounds like an awesome idea! I would love to try it out, thanks for sharing. I have dry skin, but I also get acne. I have also heard that coconut oil works good for hair masks, have you ever tried it on your hair?? I also have heard that you can even drink coconut oil and it is good for you health, but I am not sure if that is safe. 

xx

Rachel


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 21, 2013)

I did try it in my hair, but I have very fine hair and it seemed to just stay oily when I used it. I thought about trying it and just leaving it in for a bit and then washing it out, but that seemed like it might defeat the purpose since I have to shampoo it twice to get the oil out to the point my hair does long look like I just dipped it in oil.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

I have used it for a hair mask before and it comes out fine cuz the mask has banana too and that helps. I've used other kinds of oils on my hair before and I let them sit there for a couple of days and then wash it out.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jan 21, 2013)

I have quite a few friends that swear by coconut oil as a moisturizer. It doesn't seem to work well with my body chemistry, though. I do use it as an eye makeup remover!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jan 21, 2013)

I love using coconut oil as a moisturizer and it's a staple for my relaxed hair.  It does absorb really well and I've never broken out with it.  It's the only thing I ever put on my 11 month old's face.


----------



## Learres (Jan 22, 2013)

I've used coconut oil as a hair mask, it works great on my split ends. I really love it. Apply it on you end for several hours or better on the whole night and then wash.


----------



## Abloommedspa (Jan 22, 2013)

Using coconut oil is a great alternative to your typical store bought stuff. (Although many places do carry coconut oil based moisturizers.) If you are trying to live a more green life style I would suggest using coconut oil over any other kind of alternative. 

The Polynesians are actually known for using coconut oil on their bodies as lotion! No wonder their skin is beautiful and unblemished even after constantly being kissed by the suns damaging rays! 

*So how does it work?*

Coconut oil is also great for aging because once it absorbs into your skin, the oil is transformed into medium chain fatty acids that not only kill viruses and bacteria but also stops free radicals from damaging connective tissue! So what does that mean? Basically, after using coconut oil for a week or so, you should notice firmer skin, less wrinkles and few breakouts! (unless you are pregnant, I have had friends who use coconut oil on a regular basis but while they were pregnant it actually caused them to break out!)

Furthermore, coconut oil actually has substances in it that are naturally found in skin!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Abloommedspa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *So how does it work?*
> 
> ...


 Wow, thank you for the info! I have actually noticed my skin seems better, but I was not sure if it was actually working or just me hoping it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made another batch of the coconut oil moisturizer last night and I am really hoping this can replace my others. I still want to wear the one I have with SPF during the day when I got out, but otherwise, I love this!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jan 23, 2013)

What is your recipe? I have a ton of coconut oil my aunt made for me. I use it as body oil and for my hair, but I havent tried it as moiturizer



> Wow, thank you for the info! I have actually noticed my skin seems better, but I was not sure if it was actually working or just me hoping it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made another batch of the coconut oil moisturizer last night and I am really hoping this can replace my others. I still want to wear the one I have with SPF during the day when I got out, but otherwise, I love this!


----------



## kerriedc (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a coconut oil junkie!

For hair: melt a tablespoon or two in the microwave and put it onto dry hair (not wet!)  Leave it in for several hours or overnight.  To wash out: Put shampoo in your hair before wetting it, then add water and lather.  Rinse. Repeat.

For face: apply oil to damp skin and massage in circles. Rinse with warm water and pat dry. Great makeup remover and has antibacterical properties, so it shouldn't cause you to break out.  Plus, the oil is very good for lashes (you may grow fuller, longer ones).

I also use coconut oil on the little chicken bumps on my upper arms (keratosis pilaris).  The bumps were gone within 48 hours.

I eat a tablespoon of it, put it in my coffee, feed it to my dogs (they love it and it's good for their coats and skin).

There's a hundred uses for the oil.  Google is your friend.  Do some research!


----------



## delizabeth (Feb 1, 2013)

I love coconut oil for moisturizer as well as cooking.. there have been times when my raw oil gets on my hand when cooking, and i wipe it into my dry skin.. ;-) It works great on dry ends in hair too!! I recently found a place t buy 45 pounds for 70 bucks..I may d that, since the small cans last two weeks tops here in my house.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is your recipe? I have a ton of coconut oil my aunt made for me. I use it as body oil and for my hair, but I havent tried it as moiturizer


 

I mixed about three tablespoons of the coconut oil, plus maybe half a teaspoon of honey, and a quarter teaspoon of vanilla extract (just because I like the scent). I have noticed, though, that you have to mix the honey in when the coconut oil is semi-solid and then keep it from melting, because if it melts, the honey all settles to one area and you end up feeling sticky when you apply it. You could also just use the coconut oil alone. I only added in the honey because I saw that in another moisturizer recipe and they noted it was a good humectant, I think. I have no idea if it really adds anything or not in this case.


----------



## naturalskincare (Feb 2, 2013)

_*I love using coconut oil as a moisturizer coconut is anti-bacterial making it great for soothing infections and reducing inflammation and bacteria in acne prone skin. i can trying this its really amazing works for skin.try this all.*_


----------



## flower678 (Feb 20, 2013)

Quote: I mixed about three tablespoons of the coconut oil, plus maybe half a teaspoon of honey, and a quarter teaspoon of vanilla extract (just because I like the scent). I have noticed, though, that you have to mix the honey in when the coconut oil semi-solid and then keep it from melting, because if it melts, the honey all settles to one area and you end up feeling sticky when you apply it.

Thanks for the recipe~ Both honey and coconut oil are anti-bacterial and moisturizing. I think they sound like a good pair. We'd just need to store it in the freezer for a short while. I'll try this to see if it works. This will be fun. I'm not sure if it'll still be sticky even if the coconut oil is solid when I mix it together, but if it works well together it won't matter. I also wonder if the vanilla extract could have benefits as well.

Attempt 1: Okay, I mixed an equal amount of coconut oil and honey; one teaspoon of each (no vanilla extract). I think it worked great! The recipe was too much for one use, though. I froze the coconut oil in the freezer before mixing with the honey (it only took a minute). I also premixed the honey. I had to put the honey and coconut oil mixture in the freezer after mixing because it started to feel soft and I didn't want to mess it up (it smelled yummy too). I washed my face before applying and had to wash numerous times to get it off my face, but it works well. Now I have soft &amp; bright skin. It was slightly thick &amp; sticky so next time I will use less honey.

Attempt 2: I used 1 teaspoon coconut oil and 1/2 teaspoon honey with the same steps as before (except I didn't premix the honey). The recipe is still way too big for one use &amp; the recipe is still slightly too sticky. I used a drop of vanilla extract this time and it made it spell great, but it was a little overpowering with the smells from the coconut oil &amp; honey. I think this recipe needs an addition of yogurt or something.


----------



## barbaramory (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, Coconut oil works wonders as a moisturizer for all skin types, especially dry skin and aging skin, leaving you refreshed and looking wide-awake. The fat in the oil helps reduce the appearance of wrinkles without any irritation. Coconut oil can also help with skin problems like psoriasis, dermatitis, eczema and other skin conditions. In fact, the oil is frequently used in expensive skin care products. Try our easy, inexpensive recipe for a great honey and coconut oil moisturizer.


----------



## OpheliasDream (Mar 12, 2013)

you can use avocado oil too! 

And honey...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it`s yummmy


----------



## LydiaNichole (Mar 18, 2013)

I love coconut oil! I recently started using it (First in combination with some other ingredients as a hair mask) but I liked it so much, that I started using it on my skin as well! 

I have combo/oily skin, so here's what I've learned via trial and error: Only use a TINY amount if you're applying it to your face, and avoid the areas on your skin that typically get greasy (for me, I need to avoid putting much onto my chin and T-zone, but everything else is fair game!). I've found that it can take a while for it to absorb and sink into my skin, so I prefer to use it at nighttime. I like to take a really small amount onto my finger and warm it up in my hands before I apply it the coconut oil to my face._ (I found a huge jar of the organic, raw, extra virgin coconut oil at my local Homegoods for around $5)_ I had a few dry patches on my face from recent breakout that no moisturizer seemed to quench. Overnight though, the coconut oil restored my skin and the spots were gone! It was terrific! It works really well on problem areas! (I'm planning to try it out on my arms next to see if it makes my bumps go away!)

Since it worked so well on my dry spots, I also decided to try it out on my cuticles/hands as a hand and cuticle cream, overnight. That worked really well also. (My cuticles tend to crack and peel easily. This really helped!)


----------



## beautybeverly (Mar 18, 2013)

You should try some* Anti Aging Skin Care* Products with this


----------



## satojoko (Mar 18, 2013)

Microwaving anything kills its active properties. Do NOT microwave anything you plan on using on your skin or eating. Coconut oil will melt in seconds with just a few degrees temperature change. Microwaving it is absolutely unnecessary. If you've had it in the freezer, put it in a warm water bath to get it back to a liquid state.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kerriedc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...
> 
> I also use coconut oil on the little chicken bumps on my upper arms (keratosis pilaris).  The bumps were gone within 48 hours.
> ...


 Awesome!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Wida (Mar 19, 2013)

I love coconut oil!  My husband has super dry skin and scalp and he massages coconut oil in nightly and it has greatly improved his skin.  I am allergic to antiperspirants and I made my own deodorant using a simple recipe - equal parts coconut oil, corn starch, and baking soda.  I put it in a clean deodorant tube and keep it in the fridge since it's so soft at room temperature.  It works better than any commercial deodorant I've ever used.  It takes very little - much less than anything I've bought in the store - and it lasts all day long.  I've never once smelled bad when using it - even after a good workout.  I tried every single natural deodorant on the market and not one of them has worked for me like the coconut oil mix does. Next time I make some, I'm going to add some essential oils just to give it a scent.


----------



## Shriyaa (Mar 20, 2013)

add dry Amla in coconut oil &amp; boil it for 10 mins, massage your hairs with this oil &amp; feel the difference, your hairs will be smooth &amp; shiny


----------



## MakeupWithTea (Mar 20, 2013)

@Wilda I've never heard of it used that way before. But that's pretty awesome!


----------

